# Ebenen übereinander legen



## aligator (2. Oktober 2001)

Wenn ich ein Bild habe und möchte dies mit einer grauen Farbe überziehen was muss ich dann tun ?

gruss
alfons


----------



## Saesh (2. Oktober 2001)

erstelle dir eine neue ebene über deinem bild und fülle diese dann mit deinem gewünschten farbton.
danach stellst du unter dem reiter "ebenen" .. beim scrolldownmenü, wo "normal" drinsteht, einfach von "normal" auf "färben"....

dann solltest du eigentlich dein ergebnis haben.


----------



## Tribalman (2. Oktober 2001)

Öffne eine neue Ebene (indem du hier 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 hinklickst).
Fülle sie mit einem Grauton Deiner Wahl. Reduziere die Deckraft
der Ebene bis das Ergebnis Deinen Vorstellungen entspricht.

Oder was vielleicht noch besser ist: Wähle BILD -> EINSTELLEN 
-> FARBTON/SÄTTIGUNG. (Die Ebene, die eingegraut werden 
soll, muß aktiv sein). Aktiviere das kleine Kästchen "färben".
"Sättigung" solltest Du auf einen Wert zwischen 0 und 10 
einstellen. Wenn Du dann mit dem "Farbton" spielst, kannst Du 
Dein Bild (auch in farbigen) Grautönen einfärben.

Tribal

:edit:

Damn, war wieder einer schneller . Aber wie Du siehst, gibt es
immer mehrere Lösungen.

:edit


----------



## aligator (2. Oktober 2001)

jungs ihr seit alle gut.

gruss
alfons


----------



## Kaprolactam (2. Oktober 2001)

So'n mist, da Tipp ich mir nen Wolf, nur um zu sehen, daß es oben schon einer geschrieben hat...

mfG
Kaprolactam


----------

